# Snake Avoidance Training



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't know if anyone lives in the area but thought I would post this...Oh, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post this? If I'm not you can take it down



We are contacting Southwest Florida Dog Club’s to see if any of the member’s might be interested in participating in a snake avoidance clinic. Several Lee County dog’s died last year from rattle snake bites. Many dog handler’s have expressed interest in training their dog’s for snake avoidance. Several local dog clubs have been looking into holding a snake avoidance training clinic, by Dr. Calderwood DVM. We have been in contact with him and if we have enough participation he will run one locally. 

We have located a property that fits Dr. Calderwood’s specifications off Burnt Store Road in NW Cape Coral.

The cost would be 45.00 per dog and 35.00 for any additional dogs if you have more than one that you would like to train. Each dog would have an 
appointment and one on one training which takes about 10 minutes per dog. Dr. Calderwood uses an E collar and dogs must be over 6 months old, over 25lb. and leash trained. 

Tentative dates would be either Sat. April 7th or Sat. April 21, 2012. 

Please e mail this to your members. We ask that anyone interested in 
attending please send name, date preference, and the number of dogs they would enter to [email protected].


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd be interested to know how they do it. They only way I've heard is to let a snake strike (mouth taped) and shock the dog when it happens.

Now, if it's life or death for my dog I'd be willing to do that. But I wonder if there might be another way that's just as effective.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well he does have live snakes I've been told by someone who has gone to his class that he does use an e collar the snakes mouths are taped shut but the venom sacks are full I guess which carry the snakes smell so the dog will be able to recognize not only the snake itself but the smell that goes with it so they can avoid it makes sense to me. And I am willing to put my dogs through the training if it will help save a life. There was several dogs in my area that died last year. One dog in particular I walked pasted in the same area two days before it was bit so it could have been one of my dogs....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, it sounds like what I have heard about - and that it's very effective. 

I agree with you. If there are sharks in the water, you do whatever it takes to keep your dog from going swimming!


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

Last spring an Aussie cattle dog that we see regularly completed snake avoidance training only to be bitten by a rattler a month later. Majority of snake bites are on the face as a result of curious canines, but this dog was struck on the rear leg, so perhaps it walked right over or passed the snake. Fortunately, he survived with no lasting physical problems.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I hear the CA rattle snake has a vaccine spoke with the company that makes it. None for the diamondback we have here.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> I hear the CA rattle snake has a vaccine spoke with the company that makes it. None for the diamondback we have here.


The company states the vaccine is formulated for the venom of the Western Diamondback rattler and _MAY_ be effective against the other 6 varieties of rattle snakes found in CA. Even vaccinated dogs require vet treatment if bitten, and may have to undergo anti-venom therapy. Plus the vaccine must be given annually which flies in the face of my attempts to minimize vaccinations. I definitely think the snake avoidance training is a better option, even if still not 100% effective.


----------

